# Flecking in ash-red birds



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to hear a ******* talk about ash-red birds for 30 minutes, then be my guest.

http://youtu.be/oJZ7H5EiJ3s

It was hot and humid. And I sweat a lot. I rambled a lot too, LOL. There was a huge glare on my screen the whole time so I had a hard time seeing if things actually showed up. So ignore me squinting into the camera randomly, ahaha. Oh and I didn't edit it, or it would be a little shorter. Cause I had a few brain farts and I got my birds mixed up a couple times  And then it was delayed a bit with me having to catch a new bird everytime. I may edit it later to make it flow easier and get to the point quicker, but for now, I don't really care LOL.

Now I just wanna make a ton of pigeon videos with my spiffy new built-in webcam on my laptop


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Good video, that humidity sucks just moved out of St.Louis in Feb. After being there for 18 years and here in Phoenix you don't sweat when it is 110 degrees outside haha. Can you explain what a mosaic is more? When a bird carries another color that is not a speck?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mosaic is like a genetic freak  The birds are two colors/modifiers/traits squashed together. They think it is from when the eggs are either fertilized by two sperm, OR two eggs fused together. The first one makes more sense to me.
Pictures of mosaics:

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ash-red cocks that have blue/black flecking = they carry blue.
Hens cannot have blue/black flecking. If they do, they are mosaic.

Pure ash-red birds (not carrying anything else) can have ash-red colored specks, even hens. Like I showed in the video  I think of them like mistakes in the feather where the color accidentally got placed somewhere it wasn't supposed to be. If you see them that color, you know it's pure ash-red. You also can't tell just from that whether it is a cock or a hen. But like I said before, usually pure ash-red birds don't have any of those specks.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice video.... you got alot of nice color racer!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From Ron Huntley's site:

"Some cock birds will carry black spots or flecking on their ash wing and tail feathers. This indicates he also carries a blue color gene. Likewise, if the flecking is brown he also carries the brown gene. Red flicking or the lack of flicking means he carries two genes for red or homozygous red. A hens flecking, when present, is never black. Her's would be red."


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

One egg has one set of chromosomes. One sperm has one set also. If an egg will be fertilized by two sperms will result a bird with three sets of chromosomes. I believe that sucha bird can not survive.

Another explanation is if one sperm will fertilize one egg and another sperm will fertilize a polar body with somewhat more citoplasm and then they fused together early. In this case we have an egg and two sperms also.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

you did a good job on your video, you should make a few more!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I watched the whole video you have some nice birds. But I was wondering what age do they start to get fleckings? I believe you said it but I forgot lol


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sure glad I watched this. A lot to learn...


----------

